

CLPython, enables use of Python libraries from Common Lisp - gcv
http://github.com/franzinc/cl-python

======
dkarl
_An implementation of Python in Common Lisp_

Does that mean it only supports pure Python libraries?

~~~
_delirium
Yeah; it doesn't currently implement Python's C API.

